# Cold weather tricks



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm wondering if anyone is willing to share any tricks for cold weather tricks to share. I'm new to it and am looking for a little help. I've figured out that braided line doesn't work that great in the cold. And I also carry a few rods so I can rotate as needed to melt the ice out of the guides.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Find the deepest hole on your favorite stretch of river....

Ned Rig
Ned Rig
Ned Rig


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lol I've switched over to saugeye for the winter. The smallies are my summer fun. The rest of the year I meat fish. But I'll keep that in mind never know when I might decide to try for them in the winter


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I use brai


jon84 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone is willing to share any tricks for cold weather tricks to share. I'm new to it and am looking for a little help. I've figured out that braided line doesn't work that great in the cold. And I also carry a few rods so I can rotate as needed to melt the ice out of the guides.


 I use braid all winter long. I keep a can of wd40 on me. Spray it on my spool and guids to keep from freezing up. Works well..... 
My fishing buddy sucks on his rod tip


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I've heard from others on the "Rainy night jerk bait limits thread" that ChapStick works well and I've tried it and it seems to hold true. Just a light application yo the guides evey once in a while.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I use brai
> 
> I use braid all winter long. I keep a can of wd40 on me. Spray it on my spool and guids to keep from freezing up. Works well.....
> My fishing buddy sucks on his rod tip


If I could do that I'd never leave the house!


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

Never heard of using wd40 but I could see it working. Same with chapstick. But I'm not sucking on my rod lol thanks guys needed a good laugh


----------

